# Rapid share



## طالب فلزات (24 سبتمبر 2008)

​خلال تصفحي للمنتدى وجدت ذكرا كثيرا لموقع rapid share ​ فتارة يطلب أحد الأعضاء كتابا ويفضل أن يكون على rapid share​وتارة يطلب عضو آخر كتابا ويفضل أن لا يكون على rapid share​فما هو Rapid share؟​وما الذي يستطيع أن يقدمه للزوار؟​وهل يتطلب تسجيل؟​وكيف أستطيع أن احصل على ما يقدمه الموقع من خدمات ؟ ​


----------



## meyousef (11 مايو 2010)

عزيزى طالب فلزات
ما مدى معرفتك بالتصفح والنت 
واضح من أسئلتك ومواضيعك(( انك عايز كل حاجة على الجاهز)) 
أنك حتى لا تتذكر معنى كلمة الصلب التى ندرسها من الإبتدائية 
إكتب أى كلمة أوجملة فى مكان البحث فى متصفحك وابحث ستجد ما يسرك وينفعك إن شاء الله 
أما عن الرابيد شير فهو( كمثل مواقع كثيرة ) ترفع فيها الملفات بانواعها (كمخزن) ويعطيك رابط أى عنوان مباشر بمجرد الغط عليه بمؤشر الماوس ينقلك فورا للملف الذى تريده وسبق تخزينه 
وتختلف هذه المواقع فى خدماتها سواء المجانية أو المدفوعة 
وبالنسبة للرابد شير عيبه الأساسى (ومواقع كثيرة مثله ) أنه يطلب منك الإنتظار كثيرا ولا يقوم بتحميل عدة ملفات فى وقت واحد وأيضا يضع لك حدود لمحاولات التحميل فى اليوم الواحد (يعنى ممكن تقعد تحاول وتحاول عشر ساعات مثلا وف الآخر تلافى نفسك ماحملتش حاجة مفيدة أو كاملة -- لأسباب كثيرة لا مجال لذكرها)
هذا عن الخدمة المجانية 
أما الخدمات المدفوعة فتختلف المواقع فيما بينها لكن ليس كثيرا 
أنصحك (لوجه الله ) أن تحاول أن تعرف بنفسك ماتلريد معرفته من النت لأن هذه الطريقة أجدى وأنفع لك 
فهى ستوصلك لما تريد باسرع مما تتصور 
وايضا ستعرف أشباء كثيرة بجانب ما تبحث عنه 
وأبسط طريقة روح أى نت كافبه واسأل المشرف على المكان إزاى أعمل كذا وكذا 

وحاول أن تكتسب الخبرة بنفسك 
وأخيرا تقبل اعتذارى عن اللهجة الحادة فى بداية كلامى 
وفقك الله


----------

